# Cutting pen tubes



## Borderbear

Is there a better way to cut pen tubes than using a regular plumbing pipe cutter?  I find this kind of bends the ends just a little and makes it difficult to assemble with the small denting at the ends where the brass tube is cut.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## NotURMailman

I bought one of these just for that purpose:

Bench Top Cut Off Saw

It may be extreme over kill, but for $28 who cares?

And the clamp is made to hold round objects, fingers no where near the spinning blade.


----------



## Borderbear

You are tha man.  Im crossing the border to Buffalo on Saturday will have to pick one of these up.  Thank you very much


----------



## NotURMailman

Just a note: lower the blade through the brass SLOWLY. Trying to get in a hurry will at least result in a rough jagged cut, and at worst knock the tube from the clamp and/or crush it.


----------



## Monty

You can use a band-saw with a fine tooth blade, one of these (you can find something similar at Michaels or Hobby Lobby) or I personally use an older version of this (PSI has a version of this for about 2X the price).


----------



## NotURMailman

I even pretty sure that the same factory in China produces the HF and PSI cut off saws, just with some minor body changes and different color plastics.


----------



## jimdude

I chuck up the tube on my lathe, turn it on, and break out a hacksaw.  I leave extra if I need to clean it up on the sander.


----------



## Donovan

I use an arrow cutter and it works great,


----------



## mywoodshopca

I cut a LOT for bullet pens, I just cut them oversized on a dremel with a cutoff wheel then sand the ends off.


----------



## its_virgil

All of the above suggestions work and work well but the HF cutoff saw that NotMyMailman:biggrin: suggested is what I use. Mine is screwed to a piece of plywood and I use a stop clamped to the board at the correnct distance for the length I need. Measure once, set up the stop and start cutting. I cut several for each length I need at one time. It won't cut much of anything else, though.:biggrin:
Do a good turn  daily!
Don


----------



## JohnGreco

I use a pipe cutter, but first I slide a metal punch that fits inside the tube snugly right in there so as I tighten down, the brass isn't crimping. Works like a charm!


----------



## Sylvanite

I used to cut tubes with the HF mini cutoff saw.  It works, but the saw eventually burns out.  I went through three of them before upgrading to a Proxxon cut-off saw.  I also put a metal cut-off blade on the Proxxon.  The HF saw blades don't stay sharp very long.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## kooster

The HF model is great for the price AND . . . if you get one of their 20% off coupons, the deal is even sweeter !!!


----------



## ALA

jimdude said:


> I chuck up the tube on my lathe, turn it on, and break out a hacksaw. I leave extra if I need to clean it up on the sander.


 
This is the way I do it also. Works good for me!


----------



## sbwertz

NotURMailman said:


> I bought one of these just for that purpose:
> 
> Bench Top Cut Off Saw
> 
> It may be extreme over kill, but for $28 who cares?
> 
> And the clamp is made to hold round objects, fingers no where near the spinning blade.



That is what I have, too, except that it is orange.


----------



## plantman

Watch for the HF cutoff saw to go on sale, than use the 20% off coupon. I paid less than $20 for mine. It gives you straight, clean, and even cuts on tubes and blanks. Only gripe is that you have to turn your blanks if they are 3/4 inch thick or more. For cutting blanks, I use the HF mini miter saw,or the small table top band saw. Jim S


----------



## robersonjr

I got the Proxxon at a closeout sale, what a fine tool to cut the tubes with, the 30 tooth carbide works like a dream.


----------

